# My Setup



## Mawsy (Feb 10, 2012)

The Iberital MC2 beside it was camera-shy on account of it's ugliness.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice photo ....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That IS a nice photo, and a nice pour too. Not bad considering the grinder.

(I had the same setup as you a few months ago)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Excellent picture - the lighting is spot on - did you manipulate it?


----------



## Mawsy (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, the lighting was achieved by moving it closer to the window, but I did boost the saturation a bit after the shot. I've been pretty happy with some of the (coffee) shots from that setup, but it's just not consistent enough.


----------

